# Favorite ensemble inearly music polyphony who do you praise and worship there skills?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I praise graindelavoix, beauty farm, oxford camerata. mala punica, ensemble organum, brabant ensemble(heck this is no secret by now), huelgas ensemble and i probably forgot some but these are my favorite for the moment.

Why do a post on notorious ensemble? is it futile? , of curse not take per se
oxford camerata were for me a cheap ticket of admition for awesome polyphonic discovery
i own mutch to the works of mister Jeremy Summerly.

Or the two afored mention first ensemble for there surealist aproche making music sounding more
realistic more human ect

These were my two cents, and my left arm still hurt like hell after falling trought this icy stair , i dont have painkiller actually my father gave me tylenol ishe and it still hurts has hell, but im not wasting my time like spending 10 hours waiting for painkiller into a clinic... i preffer to undure my pain...

:tiphat:


----------

